# transmission line box



## 10 sack king (Jul 14, 2004)

what up, i was hoping some one on here could give me the specs on how to make a t line enclosure for 2 vega series 12's. they got dual voice coils, 400 w rms, 4 ohm coils. the reason i wanna build a t line enclosure is cuz i heard they can make a 12 hit like a 15. their required air space is 2.21 ft. per sub. that part of building the box aint a big deal, but can some one tell me how many turns the port would have and to tune it at 32 or 40 hz. 
which tuning frequency would sound better? im not sure if t line is the right name but when you look at the inside it looks like a maze. i tried a search (google and on lil) but i didnt get any helpful info. all info appreciated, peace out, tha 10 sack king


----------



## 10 sack king (Jul 14, 2004)

damn, no one?


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

Since the concept of it is way beyond your understanding, I wouldn't even try to fool with one.


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 10 sack king_@Apr 2 2005, 12:14 AM
> *what you mean "beyond my understanding ", you dont gotta be some egg head smart ass motherfucker like you to understand concepts of shit and build a box, jus cuz its a lil complicated, any one can build any thing as long as they know how to at least cut the wood and assemble it and shit, and jus ta let you know its rude as fuck to insult some ones inteligence when you dont even fuckin know me, and i might be a lil new on this forum but i dont give a fuck, what you stated above was strait up disrespect, and that shit aint even cool, i posted HOPING SOMEONE WOULD ANSWER MY QUESTION AND GIVE ME SOME SPECS AND ANSWERS, OR AT LEAST A LINK TO SOME WHERE THAT WOULD, but instead i get a smart assed comment from you, lol, fucking unbelievable :uh: sorry i dont mean to be trippin and shit but that was jus disrespect like a motherfucker :angry:
> [snapback]2942475[/snapback]​*


Enjoy...

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&lr=&q=t...ission+line+box


----------



## 10 sack king (Jul 14, 2004)

thank you! when i did a search on it tho i really didnt find any helpful info on how to build one around my sub's specs, but thanks tho, for actually giving a helpful reply :biggrin:


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 10 sack king_@Apr 2 2005, 12:21 AM
> *thank you! when i did a search on it tho i really didnt find any helpful info on how to build one around my sub's specs, but thanks tho, for actually giving a helpful reply :biggrin:
> [snapback]2942511[/snapback]​*


Yeah, you will have to do some deep digging, poke in some of the forums and discussions in that search for other links and pictures and diagrams...

In ibanenders defense, these boxes are quite difficult to design and build and even more difficult to make them effective...

Good luck all the same...


----------



## 10 sack king (Jul 14, 2004)

good lookin


----------



## audiowize (Apr 2, 2005)

Transmission line boxes are an absolute pain in the butt to build. A lot of the guys that I know who build them are using them for home use. They will pick up 1" thick rigid foam board that they can cut with a knife and nail together to build the test boxes, cause it can take some adjustment. Lucky thing in car audio, you could probably laminate the foam with FG and be done with it. My advice, buy the plans or a finished box from Decware for their bandpass loaded folded horn design and save yourself some trouble!
-Paul


----------



## 10 sack king (Jul 14, 2004)

thanks paul, but do you think you could give me the plans for a t line enclosure for 2 vega series subs.thir specs are in my post at tha top of tha page


----------



## audiowize (Apr 2, 2005)

It's not that easy for t-line boxes. There may not even be enough information available about that sub to properly implement the formulas needed for 1/4 wave t-line enclosures. I'm sure you could pay someone like Vance Dickason some $$ to measure your specific drivers and get you some plans.
-Paul


----------



## 10 sack king (Jul 14, 2004)

what up paul, if i know what the subs tuning fq. is, (35 hz.), does that mean the port length is a quarter of 35? thanks, tha 10 sack king


----------



## drgstrsmb (Jun 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ibanender_@Apr 1 2005, 09:23 PM
> *Since the concept of it is way beyond your understanding, I wouldn't even try to fool with one.
> [snapback]2942030[/snapback]​*



..................damn dude.......................wtf?


----------



## 10 sack king (Jul 14, 2004)

ya, i know, thats hella disrespectful :angry:


----------



## 10 sack king (Jul 14, 2004)

n e one able to come up wit the specs on that box?


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 10 sack king_@Apr 3 2005, 09:17 PM
> *n e one able to come up wit the specs on that box?
> [snapback]2948890[/snapback]​*


It's not black and white cut and dry like that man...

Just go with a basic slot port box, it will serve you much better...


----------



## 10 sack king (Jul 14, 2004)

thanks, and what are some advantages of a slot port box over a t line and visa versa, and what would be a good tuning frequency, are you supposed to tune the box to the subs frequency? (i dont know, in a spec book that came with my subs it says 35 hz, but i think that is just the lowest the sub will get  ) peace out, and all info is apreciated :biggrin:


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 10 sack king_@Apr 3 2005, 04:20 PM
> *ya, i know, thats hella disrespectful :angry:
> [snapback]2947885[/snapback]​*


Here's a little bit of psycology for ya..... The first thing you think in response to something is how you view yourself. You called yourself a dumbass, not me. 

For a car audio application, I myself don't see the value in trying a t-line for what the benefits would be. A properly designed t-line for a single 8" would take up about 6-8 cu. ft. There are certain drivers that work in a t-line, and there are drivers that dont. There is no general box, and there is damn sure not one for a specific woofer.


----------



## 10 sack king (Jul 14, 2004)

na, i didnt call my self a dumbass, this is exactly how you said it home boy "since the concept of one is way beyond your understanding", how do you know what the fuck i can or cant understand, you the one talkin shit, jus cause you some self proclaimed genious doesnt mean tha rest of the world is a bunch of idiots, you must think you the smartest motherfucker their is huh, the way you talk shit i wouldnt doubt it, i asked a question and what do i get, a smart assed remark from you :angry:


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

:0


----------



## audiowize (Apr 2, 2005)

I would just stick to the slot ported box. T-line boxes were developed to push the low end response of smaller diameter midbass drivers with a high q.....last time I checked, most car audio subs don't fit the bill. It is more complicated than just taking 1/4 the wavelength of the FS, especially depending on wether you are going t-line or folded horn.
-Paul


----------



## drgstrsmb (Jun 28, 2004)

Is folded horn what the Bose wave radio is made with?


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 10 sack king_@Apr 4 2005, 01:04 PM
> *na, i didnt call my self a dumbass, this is exactly how you said it home boy "since the concept of one is way beyond your understanding", how do you know what the fuck i can or cant understand, you the one talkin shit, jus cause you some self proclaimed genious doesnt mean tha rest of the world is a bunch of idiots, you must think you the smartest motherfucker their is huh, the way you talk shit i wouldnt doubt it, i asked a question and what do i get, a smart assed remark from you  :angry:
> [snapback]2951479[/snapback]​*


If I was gonna call you a dumbass, I'd flat out say it, so now I will.... you're a dumbass. I don't understand quantum-physics, that doesn't make me a moron. You asked a question and I gave you an answer that everybody else is giving you too.

A Wave Radio is not a folded horn, its closer to a transmission line. Horns are designed for high efficiency that often have a limited low end response (particularly in the PA world) whereas transmission lines, as previously stated, are more for developing a wider response range using smaller speakers that normally could not produce that range.


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 10 sack king_@Apr 4 2005, 12:04 PM
> *na, i didnt call my self a dumbass, this is exactly how you said it home boy "since the concept of one is way beyond your understanding", how do you know what the fuck i can or cant understand, you the one talkin shit, jus cause you some self proclaimed genious doesnt mean tha rest of the world is a bunch of idiots, you must think you the smartest motherfucker their is huh, the way you talk shit i wouldnt doubt it, i asked a question and what do i get, a smart assed remark from you  :angry:
> [snapback]2951479[/snapback]​*


so, tell us, how many sub box's have you made on your own, all of which were perfectly made, and you know all the parameters of?


----------



## 10 sack king (Jul 14, 2004)

i dont remember the parameters but i built a lot of my boys boxes around all the requirements for their subs and they were all perfect , and as for you ibanender, jus shut ya shit talkin ass up, lol, peace out, tha 10 sack king


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 10 sack king_@Apr 6 2005, 10:19 AM
> *as for you ibanender, jus shut ya shit talkin ass up
> [snapback]2961224[/snapback]​*


:0 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=169461

Shit talking is ok when you can back it up...


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 10 sack king_@Apr 6 2005, 10:19 AM
> *i dont remember the parameters but i built a lot of my boys boxes around all the requirements for their subs and they were all perfect , and as for you ibanender, jus shut ya shit talkin ass up, lol, peace out, tha 10 sack king
> [snapback]2961224[/snapback]​*


That's right, you built it how the manufacturer told you to. You dont know how to build anything outside of the manual. Why don't you email the manufacturer for THEIR T-line box for that sub and see what they tell you. I can afford to talk shit, I back it up. You on the other hand, should just keep your mouth shut to avoid looking dumber than you already have.


----------



## 10 sack king (Jul 14, 2004)

i really dont give a fuck what u done homeboy, jus shut the fuck up, lol, i dont care about shit you gotta say, you think your backin shit up cause you won a fuckin trophy,lol, ya, i guess it would when it comes to db comps sayin you the best at that shit but other than that u cant back up nuthin, look homeboy, i asked a ? and its like i said, i got a smart assed remark from you, maybe if you spent more time typing helpful posts and giving helpful answers instead of being a smart ass and knockin people and disrespectin, people like me wouldnt have to waste their time arguin wit your punk ass on the net over bullshit like this


----------



## weasle421 (Feb 28, 2005)

The more you type the dummer you make yourself look. Now I'm not calling you a dumbass, you are doing a good enough job on your own. 

As for Iban not being able to back it up, 5 db louder than second looks to me like he is. This is not a "fluke" for him every system i have ever heard of his was not just loud but Fucking loud.


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by weasle421_@Apr 6 2005, 02:41 PM
> *The more you type the dummer you make yourself look. Now I'm not calling you a dumbass, you are doing a good enough job on your own.
> 
> As for Iban not being able to back it up, 5 db louder than second looks to me like he is. This is not a "fluke" for him every system i have ever heard of his was not just loud but Fucking loud.
> [snapback]2962461[/snapback]​*


Also not to mention it was at Spring Break Nationals, the biggest competition of the year. SBN is bigger than any finals event, every year. I guess competing among over 300 other competitors and winning mean I don't know anything.

I give help to those who deserve it, not those who are too insecure to accept the fact that somebody is smarter than them. I never once used the term "dumb" or "stupid" until you got a boner and went nuts. *If you can't accept the answer, don't ask the question.*


----------

